# Under The Sea Nail Art ♡ Samantha Beauty



## Samantha Beauty (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡ 
This is my under the sea inspired nail design. 
I hope you like it! 



Thank you! 
Samantha Beauty


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 17, 2015)

beautiful detail!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 17, 2015)

featured on the home page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Jul 18, 2015)

It's so nice to see my nails on the home page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candylion (Jul 22, 2015)

Very pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

